# Cold Front This Weekend



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Heading down from Tuscaloosa on Friday afternoon and was wondering how the cold front would affect the fishing? My friend and me are staying at the Springhill Suites on Pensacola Beach. Should we fish near the hotel or pay the extra money and head into Ft. Pickens? Also how has the nighttime fishing been good in the ocean and bay? Thanks for any info guys


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

lots of sail cats at night but also some monster reds

TRP


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

cold front equals red massacre


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope your right derby. Any bait to use in particular or should mullet and frozen shrimp do?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Cut mullet and fresh peeled shrimp usually work best for reds from the beach, but a couple of small pinfish wouldn't hurt to have either.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

What about Berkley Gulp Alive 3" shrimp for reds or pompano from the surf?


----------

